# How to add the new PPA for OBS-Studio



## Maltahl (Oct 24, 2014)

The new PPA is: *ppa:obsproject/obs-studio*

*:::::Skip only step 1 and step 4 if you are on a clean install of Linux or Never installed OBS-Studio before.:::::*

1. Start removing the old source:
*sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/btbn**

2. Then add the new source:
*sudo add-apt-repository ppa:obsproject/obs-studio*
3. Then update the repos:
*sudo apt-get update*

4. after that you have to do:* sudo apt-get purge obs-**
5. and afterwards do:* sudo apt-get install obs-studio
*
6. Done! enjoy testing OBS-Studio for Linux!

Source of the new ppa
as shown here *https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/apt-404-error-when-updating.20273/#post-105306*
and here *https://launchpad.net/~obsproject/ archive/ubuntu/obs-studio*


----------

